# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Microsoft Studio me C++ nuk instalohet!

## princi-kalter

Pershendetje te gjithve, jam fillestar ne fushen e programimit dhe per me shume jam shum kurioz ne programim.

 E download-ova microsoft studio e cila ne paket kishte edhe c++ por nuk mundet qe ta instaloj, instalimi shkon deri ne gjysem dhe nderpritet.

Gjithashtu e downladova Code Blocks por problemi eshte se nuk mundet ti gjen Compiler-at (librarine), dhe pas xhdo programi te shkruajtur me del "Nothing to compile"....
Me kishi ndihmuar shume nese me tregoni se cfar te bej......

----------


## cadiunlock

> Pershendetje te gjithve, jam fillestar ne fushen e programimit dhe per me shume jam shum kurioz ne programim.
> 
>  E download-ova microsoft studio e cila ne paket kishte edhe c++ por nuk mundet qe ta instaloj, instalimi shkon deri ne gjysem dhe nderpritet.
> 
> Gjithashtu e downladova Code Blocks por problemi eshte se nuk mundet ti gjen Compiler-at (librarine), dhe pas xhdo programi te shkruajtur me del "Nothing to compile"....
> Me kishi ndihmuar shume nese me tregoni se cfar te bej......



Pershendetje
Mundesh me shkarku edhe Dev C++ e gjen dikun permes Google-s qe ti Kompajlosh Shumicen e Kodeve Burimore,Nderkaq sa i perket asej qe spo instalohet Visual C++ nga Paketa e Microsoftit,Licensoje me ndonje Crack Windowsin nese nuk esht i Licensuar dmth Valido,Pastaj Starto prap Besoj qe ko mu Instalu,Mirulexofshim

----------


## Dr.Green

Ose merre C++ express edition falas nga microsoft.

----------

